# East bay trout!!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Caught 14 trout today throwing chickenboys!!! All caught in east bay over scatter shell, 7 to 10 feet!!! 


Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Forgot pictures!!







My brother chase'N'trout!!







Riding back in it was cold!!!








Only had about 2 hours to fish!!
I feel like we did pretty good!!

Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Went to the same spot. Only hustled out 4 trout. Let me correct my last post it was only 4-6 feet deep over scatter shell. 








Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------

